# Cartoons are good for your health



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 4, 2009)

Finally all my cartoon watching will pay off.

http://www.articlepros.com/arts_and_entertainment/Animation/article-55069.html


----------



## teekin (Jun 5, 2009)

Jade, I am another comic strip lover. How can anyone not love "The Far Side" ?:lfao:
lori


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 5, 2009)

My father introduced me to the Farside,Calvin and Hobbes,Mad magazine,The big book of hell,101 uses for a dead cat.

This was my reading material in school along with my comic books.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 5, 2009)

I remember YEARS ago (so please don't ask me to cite it) I read a study that was published in a newspaper that looked at longevity and what page of the paper people read first.

People who read the comics first usually lived longer lives.  Sports was next, the "front page" news had the shortest life spans.

The study was based on the attitudes of these people and the people who read the comics first usually handled the stress better and were more relaxed in their lives.  I don't think it was a largely funded "scientific" study, but it was still interesting.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 5, 2009)

There are things called Newsfast. Meaning to take time off from listening,reading or any involvement with news.

Usually the front page is meant to grap your attention so something shocking is put there. 

Interesting about the Sports page.

 I wonder how long people live reading Parade.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm in the "comics first" camp! Yay me!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 9, 2009)

I like to watch cartoons on tv... but then Bugs Bunny dresses as a girl and I need private time in my room. 

Hehehe.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 10, 2009)

Although it seems these cartoons should be bad for my health, I can't help but laugh my petootie off every time I watch them.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 10, 2009)

The old classic Bugs Bunny cartoons are THE BEST!!! I also looooove watching Family Guy. I also love the Far Side comics.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 10, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> The old classic Bugs Bunny cartoons are THE BEST!!! I also looooove watching Family Guy. I also love the Far Side comics.


 
A short scene from one of the most in-tarresting bugs toons..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 10, 2009)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> A short scene from one of the most in-tarresting bugs toons..



OMG! That is like one of my FAVORITE episodes. BTW, I happen to be very interested in interesting things.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 10, 2009)

I always loved these guys for some reason.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 6, 2009)

Now I don't feel so bad about watching boxed sets of old Looney Toons cartoons from my childhood. (I watched reruns back in the late 80s-early 90s).


----------



## jim777 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love cartoons, really don't like watching anything else LOL
Family Guy, South Park, Metalocalypse on occasion...Moral Orel, while not a cartoon, is also pretty funny


----------

